# How to reduce size of ISO DVD image file?



## kzez1986 (Feb 13, 2006)

How to reduce size of ISO DVD image file? I deleted some files for it, but file size is the same.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2006)

You might want to repost this in a different section of the forum.  The HOW-TO section is for posting HOW-TO information on how to do something if you already know what to do and want to share the information with the rest of the forum in a step-by-step method, not for asking help on how to do something.


----------



## lurk (Feb 13, 2006)

The image file is just that, an image of the DVD.  You cannot reduce the size of it because DVDs are of a fixed size.   Now if you are asking about disk images in general there are some thing you can do like using compressed image files.  What part is too big and what problems is that causing for you here?


----------



## kzez1986 (Feb 13, 2006)

lurk said:
			
		

> What part is too big and what problems is that causing for you here?



In general, dvd image is too big - 4,7 gb. When I try to burn it, I see an error that I have only 4,4 gb available on blank dvd.


----------



## lurk (Feb 14, 2006)

Humm I wonder if you are trying to burn the image in the right way.  Try to open Disk Utillity.app and then hit the burn button.  It will ask you for the image to burn at which you should pick the DVD image you are burning.  It sounds to me like you might be trying to place the image onto the DVD as a file which could have the result you describe.

Good luck!


----------

